# Hull Clinic : Part 12



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all       

Rachel x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Im going to be first just because i can. 
but also because i forgot to say, ive been getting horrible headaches and hot flushes, think its the jabbing!! stupid things make me feel rubbish!!!

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Did-Yes they are definately the lovely side affects of the jabs  Hope everyone is ok today even though the weather is  a bit different to last Tuesday!

DH went to do his bit at the unit today  Now all the rest of it is down to me  

Take care all 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all xx

Im really wanting the clinic to ring me with a match!!! Im going to give it to Friday & then ring them just to remind them Im waiting!!!  I was going to wait until Monday but I can't!!! Im soooooooo impatient


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Why not ring tomorrow?? The worst they can say is no, at least you wont be going mad all week 
xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow you are all moving forward. Great to hear lots of news. I am reading and promise to drop ina nd catch up with you all really soon. 

              to everyone!

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

I have recieved a letter from the clinic today.. I have an appointment on Tues to go & sign egg share consent forms & to make my payment!!! does this mean I have been matched I really hope so  . I was so excited when I opened the letter. I rang the clinic & spoke to the receptionist I asked her if this meant I had been matched.. she said I think so!!! she said usually after signing consent forms it means your ready to start treatment   I really hope next AF is my day 1.. if it is thats only 16days away!!! OMG.. so excited  . I can't wait for Tuesday to find out more.

hope your all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Woo hoo zarah congrats!!! I really hope we cycle together.  
xxxxxxxxx
Isobel
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Just marking the thread girls  

Zarah - congrats on getting your letter, sound like youll be jabbing soon!
Isobel - Not long for you either. hope you get to cycle with Zarah then you can support each other.

Someone posted on the part 11 thread about follicle numbers..... to anyone worrying about how many eggs, i only ever had 3 decent follicles, at ec only got 3 decent eggs and had 2, 4 cell, grade 4 embies put pack at et. And look what i got.  Its not quantity, its quality  

Good luck and lots of   and   to you all

S
xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Yippee for Zarah!!! i got like that when ever i got a letter from the clinic!!

i went for  my down regging scan yesterday and everything has gone as it should, should of been back on 25th for a scan to see how the stimming is going but ive got loads of little follies and they want to keep an eye on them so im back on 22nd!!
hope it all goes ok but im glad i get to go sooner cos it feels like its going faster LOL!!
so i sstart my stimming next wednesday.

Hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Im just waiting for period now due on but nothing yet. Im always paranoid il get pregnant now even tho i dont rly want to naturally dont wanna suffer another ectopic for the 3rd time. Id rather have my IVF and know its going in right place.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

woohoo started but cant ring cos its closed   il ring on monday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls,

We have just got back from the open evening! Didnt learn anything new but I suppose it's nice to see everyone. I wanted to check that we will be able to start the tx when my AF shows but there were too many people waiting around and Dh was keen to leave 

Does anyone know how long the results of the tests take and if they get in touch to tell you? I was told I could start when next AF starts so i suppose unless there is something wrong with tests that will still stand.

Take care everyone and enjoy the weekend.

Love to all

isobel

xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Did, things are moving for you now, you must be so excited  

Charlie, your day 1 has arrived so your journey has started too  

Isobel, the clinic only give you your results from blood tests if there is anything wrong but you can ring & ask what results are.. I did. They told me I would get seman results through the post but I didn't so I rang them about that aswell & they gave me results over the phone. Give them a ring  

hope everyone else is ok... enjoy your weekend.. it is supposed to be HOT HOT HOT tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

zarah im very excited now want it to work so bad. This is gonna feel like the longest 8 weeks of my life glad ive got u girls to talk too i dont feel as alone


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie-   and lots of      
Good luck on your journey xxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been posting for a while.  I've been through a bit of a nightmare week. Where do I start?

Went for my second stimming scan on Monday and they woman was measuring them all as she did on Friday, I then waited for the nurse as they tell you how you're doing and give you more drugs to last you till your next scan.  Nurse called me through and told me I had 38 follies! She said I'd over-responded to the stimming drugs and they were worried I was at risk of developing OHSS. She explained that sometimes they have to abandon cycles were the woman has over-responded and so what they were going to do in the meantime was "coast" me till the next scan on the Wednesday.  This means stopping the stimulation drugs to prevent anymore follies developing and to stop the larger ones growing too big. I also had to have a blood test taken that day to measure my estrogen levels as they tend to be too high with that many follies.  So I came away convinced they were going to abandon my cycle and feeling very upset  .

Went back on Wednesday morning for another blood test and scan. Scan showed no real difference on the follies, just as many there. Was told my bloods on Monday showed an estrogen level of 13,000 which is high, and that they'd ring me in the afternoon with my results from that morning. Got the call later to be told they'd gone up to 14,000! So had to go for another blood test the next morning because they wanted to rescue this cycle but couldn't do anything until my estrogen levels had fallen.  I would have been going for egg collection on the Friday originally, but obviously they couldn't give me the trigger shot on Wednesday so was looking at Monday now if they didn't abandon still.

Went back for another blood test Thursday morning, again had to wait for a call in the afternoon. Call came and levels still at 14,000! Started to get annoyed with my own body by this point   Couldn't understand why after stopping all stimming on Monday my levels weren't coming down. They told me to come back the next morning for another blood test and they would decide a plan of action after this.

So...................went back Friday morning for another blood test (this getting repetitive yet?) and had to go back in the afternoon for the scan clinic.  I saw on the screen for the scan that there was still a lot of follies.  The nurse called me through afterwards to be told "we're going for egg collection on Monday".  I couldn't believe it! I still have 37 follies of varying sizes but my estrogen levels had fallen to 5,000 which they feel is safe enough to go ahead. The nurse has warned me that it still doesn't mean that they'll get any eggs, surprisingly enough, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. And I'm still at some risk of OHSS but its not certain I will develop it.

So I've got my Pregnyl injection and pessaries to erm.................."insert" tonight and then a jab free day tomorrow YAY! 

BUT ENOUGH ABOUT ME AND MY FUN FILLED WEEK!!!

Charlie - this always makes me laugh but congrats on getting your period!! This really is the time when it all becomes real and you can just count the days to when each of the steps of the treatment start.

Zarah -   on getting an donor match! I'm so pleased for you and I bet its a big relief for you too. Hope everything goes well on Tuesday and remember to just ask them if you're not sure of anything.  Sounds like only a couple of weeks till your Day 1 if I'm right so hoping it flies by quickly for you.

Did - Thanks for your PM. I've felt awful not posting, especially as I knew you were moving onto stims, but so glad its all going ok for you and you're starting when you expected to.  From my post you can see why they want to see you earlier for your first scan. Trust me it is in your best interests and if you have lots of follies they can see already they will want to make sure you don't overstimulate. They can always lower your doses if it looks like you might, it was too late for me as they'd gone mad over the weekend. I'm sure you'll find the stimming injections ok, the only side effect I had was a dull ache where my ovaries are but they swell up so its to be expected.  Can I ask what dosage of Merional you're on, if thats what you'll be taking? Sending lots of   and a big   to my cycle buddy!!!

Isobel - thank you for being my rock these past few days   You should bottle your advice and sell it because you'd be a rich woman!! Glad to hear the group thing went ok, lets face it you'll have known nearly all of it already.  Zarah is right about the test results as I never heard back about mine and I started with my next AF. I think no news is good news so if they're all ok they don't bother to tell you that. When is your next AF due? Is it soon? Things are really starting to move fast on here.

Oh and DH went for an interview on Wednesday and got offered the job 2 hours later! Its also in Beverley which means we can car share as I work in Beverley too. So relieved he's found something.

Enjoy the weekend girls, sorry about the MEGA post!

Love 

Poppet
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Poppet,

No worries love, glad to have helped a little ( it may be me crying on your shoulder soon!) 

Fantastic news about Monday  I am so relieved and pleased for you and DH  They wouldnt let you go through this if they weren't sure everything would be ok so relax now and put the last week out of your head- promise I will be thinking of you on Monday and I     everything goes ok for you and you get lots of lovely eggs!!

My AF is due at June 30th/July 1st or there abouts so another good couple of weeks for me but it is at least starting to feel real. 

Right girls hope the rest of you are ok.

I better go as Im back at work in just over an hour so better go pay DH some attention!

Love to all

isobel
xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet what a week you have had!!!!! poor you. Stay positive & Good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you    

hello everyone else xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope you all okay??

Zarah- Not long now eh? Good luck for Tuesday, let us all know how you get on. 

Did-  Good luck your stimming  

Charlie- Wow you must be excited now your getting started. Good luck hun 

Poppet- massive good luck for tomorrow   . Will be thinking of you all day and I hope and   you get lots of lovely eggs!! Take care and rest up afterwards. xx


Love to all the other mummies who pop on here  
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Charlie, whoop whoop your on board now!!! have you called to get your appointment, should be with you by the end of the week!! it all feels so real from now!!!

Zarah, you appoointment tomorrow, bet your excited!!

Poppet, OMG, im glad your OK but what a week, did think something was wrong with not hearing from you but just glad they have got it under control. good lukc for today, hope you get plenty of good eggs!! eeekkk how exciting only 18 days from here        and    
and glad your DH has got a job, thats brill news!!

well im ready to start stimmin on wednesday, just want to get it over and done with no and next monday to be here so i can have my scan!!
ive still got head aches every day and its making me so tiered no matter how much sleep i get!!!

Hope everyone is well!!

Love and luck to everyone!!

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh i rung today and receptionist said will get nurse to screen my notes and then send me appt. Hope it comes before end of week. Gonna try and arrange counselling as well at my down reg appt.Anyone else having this?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Bet your excited Charlie! No not having the counselling this time, we did have one session after our 2nd failed tx but didnt get much out of it, everyone is different though so good luck. Sometimes it's nice to be able to download all your thoughts onto someone you dont know 

poppet- How did it go love? Hope your feeling ok  

Take care everyone

isobel xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

Egg collection went well, we ended up with 18 eggs in total, though some may be immature so fertilisation rate may be lower.  The procedure itself was fairly painless, just the odd few moments of pain and discomfort. Hardest part was trying to get the cannula in as it took three attempts and i was starting to feel a bit faint by that point, but once the "happy drugs" started going in everything seemed so much better   The nurses there are so lovely I can't fault how well they look after you. And DH was my comfort blanket as usual. I don't remember that much about the procedure but DH tells me I didn't say anything embarrasing....phew! Not feeling too bad now, little bit tender and sore but well enough.

Charlie - hope your appointment comes soon, I'm sure it will. We haven't had any counselling but if things ever got too hard to cope with I would definately consider it.  We find the support we give each other is enough for us at the moment. And you girls on here of course!

Hi to Isobel, Did and Zarah and the mummies

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

poppet glad ur egg collection went well i was reading the ivf booklet again the other night for the 100th time lol and reading what they do makes me a little nervous lol. wish didnt have to be sedated tho id love to see it properly without being on drugs lol but pain not so good.

Im also wondering as i dont have right tube will they still take from my right ovary i dont actually understand were them eggs go every month without a right tube can they travel to left tube? im not to sure of this


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie- Yes dont worry they will still take from both ovaries. If you have two ovaries you will still ovulate, the one with no tube just doesnt have anywhere for the egg to travel. I dont have any tubes as after my ectopic I had the other taken away to remove the risk of an ectopic during ivf so none of my eggs have anywhere to go 

poppet- So glad it all went to plan. The drugs are quite nice aren't they. I could re all of mine ( you wont be missing much Charlie if you dont as they only collect the fluid and then you can here them shout from the lab "One egg, two eggs" etc etc. Hope you resting up Poppet and good luck for fertilisation 

Must go now as Im not so well got cold, asthma bad, chest bad, hay fever bad, feel like I need putting down  Also got DH and DS off work and school ill so no rest for me 

Take care all
xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Just a quickie to say well done to Poppet, hope you got some fertilised. cant wait to hear how many?? 

you got any idea of when transfer will be!!

fingers crossed and      for your little embies

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

thats what i dont get, they never took my left tube away and they said it had scar tissue as well even tho they knew i had ivf coming up. Im still at risk of ectopics so im very worried about ivf.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been to clinic today.. I do have a match   & I have made my payment   just a waiting game for me now I have to ring clinic on my day1 (due 26th June).. I can't wait for AF, its not often you hear ladies say that is it??  

Charlie- like Isobel I don't have any tubes either but that doesn't matter eggs are still taken from both overies. I had counselling but that is because I'm an egg sharer, are you?

Poppet, I'm glad your egg collection went well   how long till transfer?? you must be sooooooo excited 

Isobel, sorry to hear your not feeling well, hope your better soon  

Did, hope your start of stimming goes well tomorrow

hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie,

Right then lets get you straightned out so your not worrying  Everyone under going ivf with tubes are at risk of ectopic pregnancy, whether your tubes are damaged or not but must be a small chance or they would remove everyones tubes!

Your tube that is damaged is obviously just scarred or they would have suggested removing it. Mine was a hydro where a toxic fluid builds up inside and can leak through to your womb it either poisons or washes your embryo away (I think this is why I miscarried the first time) 

Dont worry yourself as they dont mess about if they had thought you needed it removing they would have suggested it, even when i was waiting to get mine removed they told me to carry on trying to conceive so obviously some people do get pregnant and manage to carry to full term.

Love 

Isobel xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah-

Ah congratulations. I am so pleased for you. I cant wait too for my AF to show!! I was hoping to ovulate today so I would know it will 2 weeks today but nothing happening yet 

Poppet- How you feeling today hun?  hope you been relaxing  Massive   for a good fertilisation.

 to everyone else

isobel xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel our day1 is going to be very close together!!!  mine won't be as straight forward as yours though because my cycle has to match my recipient so not quite sure how that is going to effect things!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- i didnt think about you egg sharing  Surely they will have to match her to you?? i hope you get lots of lovely eggs!!
I am only bothered about getting a few as we dont want to freeze. We had a bad experience with frozen embryo transfer last time and it put me off for life. I would rather pay the full whack again and know I had a better chance.
I know some people would think this is a waste of embryos but it was heart breaking last time for none of them to survive the thaw despite being top notch embryos  

Isobel xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel.. Dawn (nurse) didn't really know much about recipient's cycle, that is Denise's (other nurse) department, so wasn't sure about how its going to work out.. I will know more when my next appointment comes through after I ring with my day 1. I'm hoping its not going to be too much of a delay, they may not even be a delay.. bit confusing really!! 

It's only today that me & DP have thought about freezing, we're not sure what to do yet. I have heard chances of survival during thawing isn't very good.. it's something we need to look into I think.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- yeah Im sure they will put you in the picture  I really would have thought they would have to match her with you though as your the one who has to do the injections etc. Denise has worked there for yrs though I had most of my dealings with other nurses who have left now although if I see them in town even now I always have a chat 

It's a hard one about freezing- First lot of tx we had we had about ten embryos left over so had them frozen but none of them survived the thaw so next time we didnt freeze and we were made to feel really bad about it but I really couldnt go through the disappointment again plus the sucess rates are half of a fresh cycle which doesnt fill you with hope does it ?

Whatever you decide make sure it's your choice and not what you feel you have to do.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ya Isobel ur totally right ive always been a worrier im very worried it wont work wen rly there is no reson it wont like my partner said but all the bad things that have happened to me i cant be positive as much


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sort of the same charlie. Probably cos it took me 3 txs last time for it to work even though I was aged between 21 and 22 and everything used to go to plan right up to them replacing the embryos  My DH keeps saying there isnt any reason for it not to work and I know I have to be positive so that's what Im doing 

On my first two tx the lab staff put the embryos back and seemed to stuggle a bit  so before I started my last tx the consultant in charge of me said he wanted to do everything for me from beginning to end and he would get me pregnant as they were all baffled as to why it wasnt working for me. He did it all and I got pregnant  Do you think that I would be within my rights to say that I would only like one of the consultants to put the embryos back?


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi girls

Just a quick update. Just had a call from the hospital.  We got 18 eggs of which 16 were mature and so were injected via ICSI.  9 of them went on to develop into embryos and as at this morning 7 of them are looking good at grade 3 (4 being the highest) so they're hoping to carry them onto blasts with ET on Saturday.  We have to be ready in the meantime just in case anything changes and we end up with a Day 3 transfer.

Don't know if this sounds silly to anyone but I feel like we're already mummy and daddy to those little embryos and we're   so hard that they make it through the next few days.

Thanks for all your support over these past few weeks   and please   for our embies.

Did - good luck with your stimming tonight, press really hard on the injection site after you've done it and you won't bruise (tip of the day   )   

Love

Poppet
xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Poppet- ah lovely. I am   everyday for you and your embies  i found this bit one of the most stressful waiting to find out if all was ok. Good luck and I hope you get to saturday for your blast transfer 

Take care hun 

isobel
xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

down reg appts still not arrived hopefully they will come 2morrow. I just know once i get them it will feel more real


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Calm down Charlie!! Didnt they say by the end of the week?  Bless you I know how excited you are  I hate waiting for stuff- still not ovulated and Im willing myself to so i know when my period will start . Hope your appoinments come this week


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet thats great news I am   for you & your embies  ... good luck for Saturday


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol think im getting a little excited


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Your not kidding Charlie


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie, are you an egg sharer? Is that why you need to have counselling?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

no im not an egg sharer but my counsellor who i had to see for my ectopic pregnancy which i lost in april said i should have it to help me though this. im very anxious as both my pregnancies failed and it took 5 years to get pregnant in 1st place so i rly want it to work for me   Being 24 i never thought this would happen to me


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie hun, dont be down. The very fact you have been pregnant increases your chances of a sucessful tx. Your pregnancies only failed because they were in the wrong place so don't worry, you stand a brilliant chance of achieving a pregnancy even if it's not this time round you will get there . Look at me i was 20 when I found out i wouldnt get pregnant naturally and 21 when I had my first tx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Charlie - i was 22 when i found out my tubes were completely ruined and my insides were an unrepairable right old mess, all caused by a burst appendix when i was 8 years old.    I found out after a lap and dye at Brid hospital, then was referred to Hull IVF, then prof killick i think, wanted to have a go at removing them, but once in theatre, it would have caused damage to my bowel too so they just drained the tube that was full of fluid and left it stuck to my bowel and the other one thats blocked they left alone as its stuck to my abdominal wall and pelvis ( no hydro in that one).  If they thought your tubes needed attention first, the they would have said so.  I was 25 when i started my first ivf. Hope you get youre  dr appointments letter soon, waiting is the worst.... 

Poppet - Great news!! Roll on saturday, got everything crossed !! 

Isobel, have you started you tx yet, im so behind with this thread... 

Hi to everyone else, sending you all lots of      and    

S
xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi scooby- no Im just waiting for AF to turn up in about a fortnight  I had a burst appendix too- not nice at all . im preparing myself for it not working already by looking at holidays for next summer! I need some


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Come on isobel, wheres your           and happy thoughts!!!!!!! Think positive, it WILL work!!!



S
xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

i know, I'm my own worst enemy! I'm always telling these girls they have to be positive and not to get down but i suppose it's cos I know the downside of tx when it all goes wrong  i will be   I promise 
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Come on girls lets get the positive attitude going again...


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I will try to be positive from now out my stress will not help me


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Charlie, it took my appointment a week to come, you should receive it soon, don’t worry, once it comes you just have to count down again till your day 21!!! Its all about counting this treatment LOL. Like Isobel said because you have been pregnant before it gives you a good chance, same with Isobel and Zarah. (im just praying im as fertile as my mum and it will work 1st time for me).

Isobel, you need to think it will work, although looking at holidays is fun. I have days when I think it will work and then the next it wont.

Poppet, keeping fingers crossed for you embies. Hoping they get to blast.

Well I started stimming last night, jab didn’t hurt (probably cos of all the fat on my legs). Hope my head aches will go now!!
Went to see my GP last night to ask if he would sign me off from work for the 2ww and he will which is brill!!! Whoop whoop not long and I can have a little holiday from work. I hate my job so the best place for me is at home with my boys (DP cos he doesn’t work and my furbaby).

Hope everyone is well, cant believe how close together we all are. Hoping for lots of BFP in the coming weeks!!

Love to everyone, 

hope this weather sticks for the weekend, Robin Hoods Bay + Camping + Rain = NO FUN!!!!

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i actually rung clinic today i apolgised saying im too keen lol. have down reg appt booked for 2nd July and scan appt 17th July.. woohoo now it feels real


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie your sooooo funny

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on getting your dates Charlie


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Got all my consent forms through this morning. Was just wondering at my down reg appt is that the day i start my injections


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quickie before i go to work. 

poppet- I hope all goes ok tomorrow for your transfer  

lots of love to everyone else

Isobel xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

good luck for tomorrow Poppet   x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Good luck poppet my fingers and toes are crossed for you


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Good news. We are now PUPO!! Can't quite believe we've got this far and we're so happy we have.

We had two good embryos this morning so they offered to let us have them both put back if thats what we wanted as we had none good enough to freeze. So we agreed that to maximise our chances we'd have both put back, plus I couldn't bear the thought of them choosing one over the other  

They weren't quite at blast stage, they were at what they call compacting embryo stage which is just before blast, but makes no difference to us.

Isobel - I agree with everyone else, no one has a better   than you!! No wavering now!! We need you to be strong and start thinking  good thoughts about your treatment. We're all here for you   Fancy taking all of us on holiday with you? 

Did -   when i read your comment about stimming it made me laugh. Mine didn't hurt because my legs are so fat too!!! Finally after years of moaning about my tree trunk thighs they have come in useful!!!  Hope you're having a great time in Robin Hoods Bay and getting lots of R & R. Let me know how your first scan goes  

Charlie - OMG! You're like the energizer bunny!!   I'm glad you've got appointments through now, you may be starting injections that day but it depends on when they've planned everything out for you.  I started mine the same day but I think Did had to start hers a couple of days later. Do you have two appointments on your card, one for DR and one for an ultrasound scan? The USS is usually two weeks after starting the jabs.

Zarah - how is everything? Is it about a week to AF now? I would have thought Isobel was right and they'll match the recipient to you rather than the other way around. I know Jen on the Hull Bumps and Babes board egg shared so she might be worth sending a quick PM to as she might be able to fill you in. Of course the clinic can always answer any questions you have.

Scooby - If we're lucky enough to have babies as gorgeous as your two we will feel very blessed  

Thanks for all the support everyone

Love 

Poppet
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow Poppet!!!!!!!!!!!!! So you have ended up with two BLASTS!!!!!! Well nearly !!!!

How fantastic for you. I am soooo pleased. I must have sensed you on here as I have been at work since 9pm yesterday and didnt get home and into bed till lunch time but I just woke up with a start and thought I must check and see how Poppet is 

Now we all must give you even more         and        for you and your litttle pips.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw Poppet I'm sooooooooo pleased for you.. you must be sooooo excited   when do you test? is it 2 weeks today? I can't wait to be at that stage. 
My AF is due a week today, it better be on time  . I have PM'd Jen a couple of times because she is the only other person I know who has egg shared. 

I have been looking at prams with my sister today, she is due her baby later on in the year, I loved it, I really can't wait to go baby shopping, fingerscrossed!! I know it sounds daft but I have found the pram I want   I was pushing it around the shop like a lunatic


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah-  Oh bless you. I love baby shopping too  I had my nephew in BHS the other day and the lady at the till presumed he was mine and started talking to him saying "Are you having a lovely time out with your mummy shopping?" I didnt feel the need to correct her 

poppet- I meant to ask you who had done your transfer?  cant believe you got two. I am over the moon for you and yor DH


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey girls

Dawn did my transfer today, she's a great nurse and has dealt with me the most during the past two weeks. She was there at my egg collection and when I went a bit funny after the second attempt at putting the cannula in, she told the consultant off for not letting me lie down! She only had to take one look at me to realise I'd gone a bit pale. And they checked the catheter after the transfer today to make sure the embryos weren't left in it.

My OTD is 3rd July so its around two weeks from now. Just going to do my best to relax for the next two weeks and avoid all stress.

Poppet
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Dawn is lovely isn't she... she is the nurse thats dealt with me when I'v been to the clinic.

3rd July Poppet... not long is it.. I'm soooooooo excited for you. Take it easy & relax lots


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Which one is Dawn? What does she look like? Nurse who did my bloods left me with a 9 inch bruise on my arm and I never usually bruise as I have good veins


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Dawn is quiet small with brown hair


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Glad it went so well poppet and two embryos great stuff il love to have 2 put back if they let us. I thought they had changed it to one tho? 

Zarah im the same with baby things went in asda the other day looking at all the baby clothes and ive also seen a pram i want too lol


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie,

i dont think they can actually "force" you to only have one at the moment. I think they go case by case and as Poppet said hers weren't quite at blast stage so i suppose they thought it was only fair to offer her two as they would have if she had done the 3 day transfer.

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah I think the one who took my blood had glasses on, she really made a mess of my arm, I looked like a domestic abuse victim . DH was most unimpressed  xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I would just like two for a better chance but whatever they advise im sure will be best for me


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes I agree Charlie. My first tx we had 3 put back- BFN. Second time 2 put back (they ressured us that we would def get pregnant and were worried we would have triplets)- BFN. Third time we had 3 put back again and all 3 inplanted but we lost one very early on. 
xx

Poppet- how you feeling love?
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Isobel, last time i went for a blood test they left me with a nasty bruise, it was horrible and hurt every time i moved my arm, took over a week to go, but im used to it cos i have really bad veins!!

like everyone is saying i to want 2 putting back, suppose we will see soon enough what happens not gonna be long i dont think!!

poppet, congratulations on being PUPO!! how exciting im getting nervous for myself now!!

well had my scan yesterday, everything going well, they didnt exactly tell me much, just told me to keep going on my jabs and see how we progress on wednesday!!

im feeling really rubbish now tho, really down, sicky, headaches still and tierd, you name it i feel it. and especially between about 4 and 7 i feel dreadful we have started having to have our tea about 8pm cos otherwise i just cant face eating anything, bless DP has been helping me do tea which is strange cos usually i do it all (which i like cos i love cooking). hope ill start to feel better soon dont know how much more of it i can handle.

anyway hope all is well

xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Did

Glad to hear everything is going well. Just wanted to say I lost my appetite during the latter stages too, even though I stopped stimming after only a week. I put it down to the effect of high estrogen levels and a bit of worry.  Sounds like you're doing fine so I've got my fingers crossed for you and DP  

Poppet
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

AF due tomorrow.... please be on time   I really want my day 1


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I wondered where you had been all week hun.  your AF starts tomorrow 
Mine is due next week- I cant wait


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I am normally on time or a day late never longer than that.. so it better not let me down


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Zarah,   & hope your AF comes today, nothing worse then a weekend when u cant even ring the clinic to let them know


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

AF has NOT arrived!!!!!!!!     bit gutted really because I wanted to be able to ring the clinic today.... heres hoping it arrives tomorrow   xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh well at least you know it will have started over the weekend so you can be on the hot line first thing Monday morning!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Mine went like that tho i started on fri night when the clinic had closed


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi hope you dont mind me joining your post but I have been following your progress for the last few weeks I was at the meeting on the 15.5 started downregging on the 1.6 and stimming on the 22.6 so far so good apart from the tiredness and the fact i cant hold a conversation because I forget everything


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome wishmeluck!!

You should have joined in earlier  We're all quite a friendly bunch and a couple of the girls were at your meeting in May, i was at the June one. 

Looking forward to chatting to you

Love 

Isobel xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome wishmeluck   
I was at the same open evening as you 15th May... you should of joined us earlier.. its so nice to talk to people who are going through the same thing & at the same clinic too xxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

I would of joined you earlier but i forgot!!   to be honest its took me all this time to find out how to join !!! and still dont know how to get the pink writing at the bottom!! anyway its 8 thats means its stabbie jabbie for me will report more as I go along.

Positive Vibes for all


xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

welcome wishmeluck. good lick with your journey, were a nice bunch of ladys on here, and its always nice to have someone else to chat things through with!!

keep us posted on your prgress!!!

egg collection for me on wednesday, my overys are huge i got a shock when i saw them on the scan because they were tiny on wedneday!!!

hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend.
i was ment to be out tonite for a leaving do but im in bed feeling sorry for myself cos i feel so rubbishand tierd!!

Love to all!!!

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

wishmeluck.. to get the pink writing at the bottom you need to:

click on profile at the top (on the toolbar)
then on the left you will have a box saying modify profile - click on forum profile information
type in the box were it says signature (this will be your pink writing)
don't forget to click change profile at the bottom once you have finished typing in the signature box.

hope this helps  

Good luck for Wednesday Did.. its gone so quick


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Your right Zarah how quick has it past for Did?? It has gone so quickly  Mind you what about Poppet, she's testing next Friday            for you hun hope you get a .

Did I hope and  all goes well for you on Wed and you get lots of lovely eggies. 

Love and   to everyone xxxxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi ladies thank you for the lovely welcomes!!  Mr Maguiness has put me on the "top whack" of Merional that is 450 iu and 0.5 of burserelin is anyone else on such a high dose?? im presuming its because of my age!!!!! that it my only factor!! and did anyone at the clinic tell you to drink lots of water??  Also have been on ovary watch for a few days now with nothing untill....... THIS MORNING!! WELL.... you know that saying be careful what you wish for!!!!!!!!! 



thanks Zarah I think ive got my pink writingg xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Wishmeluck,

I like you foot note that your tx is funded my Lloyds tsb  I know where your coming from, we have the cash for this go but I dont know where its coming from if we need it again!  heres   none of us need to go through it all again 

The water is to flush your ovaries I think  Im 36 next month so not too far behind you, I was so young when I had ivf the first time round now I worry about my eggs being scambled 


DS is poorly this weekend so Im not at work today but playing nurse maid at home instead 

Take care everyone and hope you all have a good weekend.xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board wishmeluck  

Cant wait for thursday have my down reg appt. getting quite nervous about doing the injections i cringe thinking about it.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

And a very warm welcome to Wishmeluck, we love new people on here!! Hope everything carries on ok with your stimming. I was on 225 iu (3 ampoules) of Merional and 0.5 of Buserelin and I'm 33 so I was on a fairly high dose too. Problem for me was that I overstimulated so instead of being on the Merional for two weeks I was only on it for one and coasted for the following week before egg collection. Had to wait for estrogen levels to come down before they'd let me have the egg collection, but they did and I'm now on 2ww.

Zarah - has that damn AF turned up yet?! I don't think ringing them on a Monday ever delays anything as they have to work alongside your cycle, so don't worry about that.  Day 21 is still day 21 no matter when you ring them.

Did - good luck for your egg collection on Wednesday, do you pick up your Pregnyl shot on Monday? Ooooh and don't forget those lovely pessaries you have to take   Really hope you get lot of good eggies to fertilise, I'll be   for you x (I know about the ovaries being huge too - was there a space between yours because mine were virtually touching, you can see why we end up with pain!)

Isobel - thanks for the PM, I'm trying to carry on as normal this next week, plus I'm back at work which means I won't have as much time to dwell. Still feel very scared about Friday but I know I can't do anything now to change how things of gone so all I can do is   that we're one of the lucky ones.  I hope your AF turns up early because I really want you start soon!!!!

Charlie - good luck for Thursday hun!! I understand you being nervous about the injections but just wait and see, you'll be fine and you'll wonder why you was so nervous. I was exactly the same and I'm sure other people have been too, but you manage and they bother you less and less as you go on.  Keep us posted on how they're going.

 thought we'd have a big group now there's lots of us on here

Poppet
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

poppet im crossing my fingers for ya


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Charlie


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Poppet, Id forgotten about the yucky, horrible pessaries!! dont know what we have ever done wrong to have to go through all this?!!  Hope work goes ok next week for you. I generally only work weekends nowadays (I know Im lucky!) but Im taking 4 weeks AL from when we have the transfer so if it works Ill have another couple of weeks to rest up and if it fails Ill be able to feel sorry for myself for a while before I face everyone 

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya know to egg share with the Hull IVF Clinic is the ivf cycle cheaper because with the lister fertility clinic in london its only £500 per cycle may have to look into this if not pregnant after 2 cycles NHS funded


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

aFTERNOON LADIES!! well this morning I wrote an epic novel on here went to check it and lost the connection!!! grrrrrh  Anyway Ive been to rugby to watch the lad and been to b and q  had a minor funny turn feeel rather sick!!  Ovaries are pumping away cant wait for scan now tomorrow! 

Poppetgirl am on 6 vials of meronial to one thats 3 lots in one leg x 2!! and the burserelin in my tum!! knew that extra padding would come in handy!!  not long for you now eh!!   hope your taking it easy cant imagine how your feeling guess i will know in a week or two!! 
Charlie dont worry about the injections honest there nothing!! however if dp is watching I do pull a painfull face and give it a bit of ooh ohh!!  just to keep him on his toes!! he accidently stabbed himself last night and it bled I had to wait till he went o ut of the room then was on the floor laughing   he said arnt you braaaaave   I had to agree  its NOWT PROMISE!! 

Isobel I hope your ds is feeling better not long for you now I suppose it must be harder because you have done all this already!!


Zarah any sign of  ?? 

Did how are you feeling still curled up in bed Wont a bit of Skirlington market cheer you up?? Im anybodys for a bit of market!!  

So apart from feeling like my ovaries are falling out ot my shorts feeling sick and generally sorry formyself nothing else to report hope your all feeling top  banana ladies and will sign in tomorrow to let you know just EGGS  ACLETY (Sorry couldnt resist!!) whats going on with my innerds!! cos I know your all dying to know lol xxxxxx
   

take it easy


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies... just a quick on from me because Im abit hungover!!!!   naughty me!!!!  

AF arrived yesterday   my day 1 is finally here   I will be ringing the clinic 1st thing in the morning... woo hoo!!!

Hope your all well & have had a nice weekend xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah congrats on ur day one


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

way to go Zarah welcome to the erm rocky road xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Great news Zarah, I hope mine is on time  we really are going to be on this rocky road together 

Love to everyone


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

just realised im not on 240iu as previously stated i am on 450iu thats 6 lots of merional!! DOH!!! i HAVE BEEN taking that I just added it up wrong when I wrote my e mail!! DOH!!!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

it's your hormones- we'll let you off!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

By the way Wishmeluck hope your scan goes ok and your eggs ar cooking nicely 

Love to all

isobel xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Wish me luck. good luck for your scan today, not long for you now, goes super fast cos your in every other day.
managed to get lots of sleep on friday night and havent had a bad weekend really but have been so bloated and the constant AF type craps have made it hard to move, feeling better today but even mor bloated so will be glad to get them out on wednesday 
god no i hate the market, i dont like people LOL well no people that barge into you anyway, always try my best to only visit about twice a year even tho it is so close to home.

Charlie good lukc for thursday, it goes fats for you from here now, and really dont worry about the injections like poppet said they dont hurt at all, once you have done the first you will wonder why you worried. i think i mitght actually miss doing them cos 9.30 will just go back to normal LOL i however wont miss the headaches!!!

Poppet OH MY GOD its not long now, any symptoms?? any desire to test early, i know i wont be able to hold, DP says he knows i will test early but doesnt want to know, infact hope he doesnt read this because i have already been and bought extra pregnancy tests so i can. im really bad at surprises, if and when i do get pregnant i dont know how i will manage not to find out the sex (DP wont let me find out).
not looking forward to the perssaries, im a regular to them for thrush (sorry TMI) so im quite used to them but i still dont like them.

Zarah whoop whoop for AF yippee so your appointment will be around 16/17 god not long now, thats around when ill be testing 

Isobel, hope yours arrives soon, its great to have a cycle buddy!!!!

anyway hope everyone is well, i suppose id better get some work done, just told my manager i would be off for 2 1/2 weeks from wednesday and he wasnt too happy but oh well the sick note covers me, bring on my 2 weeks off i cant wait to relax and go on some days out when there isnt millions of kids about (i work will school children so i only get to take my holidays in the schools holidays).
ive been wanting to visit sea life centre in scarborough for a few years but ever time we go its been queing out the door so DP promised we could go next week 


xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Step away from the pee sticks Did!!!!! Oh Did do try to resist testing early. It is for a reason- so many people get a chemical pregnancy and the elation of having a positive for it to then turn to a negative within a couple of days must be awful. I was always really disaplined with pregnancy tests and never tested early, even when i got pregnant naturally twice I waited till two weeks past my AF date. I dont like surprises either but this is different it really is for your own good. 

poppet- you feeling anything yet? Mind you if you havent been pregnant before it's hard to tell 

Zarah- you rang the unit yet ? 

Charlie- Zarah is doing the egg share so Im sure she can answer all your questions 

Wishmeluck-


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

egg collection booked for 10.15 on wednesday, however just got to wait for blood test results as i have over stimulated so there just waiting to get my results back before they know for sure if they can do it

   it goes OK, know how you felt now poppet, this sucks, hope they ring soon.
on the plus side, lots of folicles hope they get some good ones 

isobel, i know i musnt test early im going to try so hard if i get to that stage. i would of only done it a day early or something, read the other day that someone had tested they day after transfer (thats just mental)

hope everyone is well.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

*update*

just had a call from the clinic my levels were 18000 so im not going for collection on wednesday, got to go for a blood test on wednesday to see if they have come down at all, and then a scan on wednesday afternoon. if they have come down by some amazing chance to about 10-11000 then collection mite go ahead friday.
not holding out much hope now.

shall update on wedneday when i find out more.

x


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies hope your all feeling positive    Been for my dildo cam!!  and ive currently got 1 x 14 and 1 x 12 on my right ovary and 1 x 16 and 1 x 13 on my left and 9 little wannabees just below the line back for another scan on wed and egg collection hopefuly Friday!!! GULP!!   
not many but im going with the quality not quantity (only cos ive got no choice!!) 

Didabuf hope things go ok for you     thinking about ya hun x

poppet hope your all ok darl and resting lots

any news Zarah you got a date

Charlie hope your not sweating about the injections still!! 
isobel keep giving the positive advice you should be our mentor!! lol
well its nearly D DAY FOR ME so i will be taking my own advice and doing KNACK ALL!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi

Looks like I won't make it to test day.  Had some bleeding today so think period has arrived, well pretty sure to be honest.

Good luck to the rest of you with your treatment and I hope your outcome is different to mine.

Poppet


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies.. 

Aw Poppet Im so sorry to hear your news, I really am   I hope your ok, well has ok has you can be   xx

I have rang the clinic & I am now waiting for my down reg appointment to come through the post   she said it should arrive within a week if not I have to phone back.. oh its soooooooooooo exciting!!!! my day 21 will be 17th July which is great because I work in a school & thats the date we break off for 7weeks summer hols.. it couldn't be any better timing woo hoo  

wishmeluck.. good luck for EC on Friday x

Did.. thats abit of a nitemare isn't it.. but looks like you & wishmeluck will be on the same day

Isobel.. when is your AF due?

Charlie.. what do you want to know about egg sharing? I may be able to help



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Poppet-  ill pm you hun xx

Zarah- Im due on Wednesday

Bit upset now for poor poppet 

Love to all


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Awwww poppet bless your face I am really sorry to hear your news  i hope your getting lots of support I really dont know what else there is to say darl xxxx we all feel for you love xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

When ivf works out there is no feeling in the world that compares but hell when it doesnt it hurts so much, its hard to explain till you've been there and i pray none of you guys have to know


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Did just read your Diary!! im thinking about you .. well we all are!!     keep us posted darl.  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitzygirl (Jun 28, 2009)

I am new to this site and have never been a part of anything like this before, and to be honest i don't really know where to start!

This is my situation-

I am 25 and my Husband is 31. We have been married a year and have been TTC for over a year. As a young, healthy and happy couple, we thought we would not have any problems starting a family and we thought we would have had a baby by now. I have been on the pill Dianette for about 5 years and this is where the problems started. I didnt have bad skin and i do not have PCOS (which is what this pill is normally for) so i am now questioning as to why i was ever put on this pill at all. I have read some horror stories online about this pill, and even discovered it is illegal in some countries.

I came off Dianette in June 2008 and had a normal withdrawl bleed. I have not had ANYTHING since, so i have gone a year without having a period. I have had that many blood tests i have lost count, they have literally tested me for anything and everything and luckily for me all test results were fine. I was referred to the Hull Royal Womens and Childrens Hospital and i have been seeing Mr Maguiness. 

He has now twice given me some tables called Norethisterone which should have kicked started my body into having a period and although there was a small amount of dark discharge, i have had nothing other than that. I also had had a HyCosy and again, everything appeared normal with my tubes and they were not blocked.

I have not had any explantion as to why i am not menstruating, and the frustrating this is, we cant even begin to start trying for a baby until i am ovulating. HEEELLPPP!!!! 

Then....my husband has had x2 SA and both showed he had a really low count. We have now been referred to the IVF unit and wondered what we should expect?? We feel very silly, as we have not had chance to write any SA results down so we can't even remember what Mr Maguiness said. We were a little shocked that suddenly the attention has been turned towards my Husband and i am no further on. 

I dont feel like we have even been given a chance TTC naturally yet, simply because i haven't had a period, and yet we have been referred to the IVF Unit. It's all a little overwhelming for us, and we never in a million years expected to have these problems.

We would be grateful for any advice and support from anyone who is going through the same as us. We would welcome any feedback on Mr Maguiness and wondered if anyone would know what the next step will be for us??

Thanks a million


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi glitzygirl and welcome to the group.  If you are not sure about anything ring Mr Maguinesses secretary his Gynae one and she will get the ball rolling for you!! Tell her you have seen mr M and remember anything about what he has said!!  She is lovely and guess what HUMAN!!!!! sHE WILL CERTAINLY HELP YOU Cant advise you on anything else I am afraid. GOOD LUCK XXXXX Forgot to say if Mr Cookesy or another consultant at HRI or CHH did hubbys sa then it is on the system ring the sectertary of the consultant he saw and they can access it for you (he may have to ring for it!!!) Hope this helps x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quickie to say I wontbe on for a few days as my pc is knackered (Im at my mums now!)

Poppet- Got your message.   Take as much time as you need hun. We will be here waiting when you feel you can join us all again. xxx

Did- hope all goes ok for you

Right girls I will try to catch up with you all when I can

Isobel xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww poppet im so sorry   

Zarah i was just wondering when ya egg share do u get a reduced rate for IVF?

Dida good luck for your egg collection

Glitzy welcome to the group 

My down reg appt thurs cant wait im actually excited now about starting injections


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome Glitzygirl.. I agree with wishmeluck I think you should ring & ask all the questions you want answering.. Im sure they will be happy to give you the info that you need.. Im sorry I can't help with any of your questions but I haven't been on the pill for years I found out both my tubes were blocked 10yrs ago so there wasn't a need for me to be on the pill after that.. but my sister was on dianette for along time but she hasn't had the problems your having.. it most be very frustrating for you not knowing what the problem is    when is your appointment at the IVF clinic? 

Charlie- you do get a reduced rate for egg sharing I have paid £1004.50 (I will pay extra if I decide to freeze any embryos)... I decided on egg sharing due to the reduced cost, it was the only way I could afford treatment. 

Isobel- don't stay away too long  

Poppet- Im thinking of you.. hope you're ok  

hello to all the other ladies..


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh zarah thats the only way i would afford it a clinic in London does it for £500 but i suppose if u add travel it would end up being £1000


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

wish me luck - how did you scan go??

wow zarah  i didnt realise egg sharing got the price down by that much, is that including the drugs?? if i ever needed it would be a bit more as we have icsi but then again i dont know how much sperm we have as DP had a TESA.

well just a quicky, more personals later,

just had a call from the clinic and my levels have come down enough so egg collection for me on friday, i cant believe it my smile is HUGE, i really had lost all hope.

anyway hope evryone is well.

Poppet if your reading this, i hope your OK, i will PM you later.

xxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi ladies had my scan today for 13 follies!! its suprising what can happen in a few days!!  ranging from 22 to 13!! and a cheeky 2cm fibroid that has muscled his way in!!!!

Did thats ggggrrrreat news  im egg collection like you on Fri see you there its a date!!  im not while much later though..  My DP is going away for a week for the first week wait    still trying to be positive  but realise that it could all be over in a week or two!! To be honest i didnt think that I would get this far!!  The next hurdle is the actual icsi!! cos dp has probs im thinking that it wont work   well i will just have to wait and see.
  Poppet dont know if your still with us but im thinking about ya hun xx

Glitzy did you make that call?

Charlie, Zarah and isobel hope your all fine and dandy thinking about all you chicks take care and dont MELT!!! PHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ITS A SCORCHIO!!! XXXX


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls

good luck Did & wishmeluck for EC on friday.. I think its great your both having it done on the same day  

Charlie are you egg sharing then?? 

Did- the amount we paid does include the drugs but it would be more if we were having ICSI.. but we don't need to so that kept our cost down.

Im loving this weather girls hope it lasts


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ooh did and wishmeluck good luck for your egg collections

Zarah im funded for this cycle and my next by NHS but if im unlucky and they both dont work then egg sharing will be an option as i cant afford the full cycle.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im at my mums again so I can catch up!

poppet- hope your feeling better  

You girls going for egg collection- good luck  

Well Zarah my AF was due yesterday but not started yet  Fed up!!!

Hopefully I'll be back on line soon at home if not Ill have to keep popping round here.

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I went to the clinic 2day and did my first injection dont know what i was worried for it didnt hurt and is so easy to do. didnt realise when ya strat stimm drugs ya had to still do down reg drugs as well


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all...

Isobel those damn AF's never on time when you want them to be   I hope your not waiting too much longer!!  

good luck for EC tomorrow Did & wishmeluck    

Charlie I hope your injections arn't too bad.. its all starting for you now  

Im still waiting for my appointment to arrive but I did only ring Monday so I will give them until Monday & I will ring them back if it hasn't arrived by then   Is day 21 the day you start your injections? how long is it from day 21 until EC??


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

My down reg & mock ET aapointment is on 16th July..   followed by my 1st USS on 3rd August   Oh my... its really happening!!!!
I have also recieved lots of forms to fill in.. I haven't looked at them properly yet.. I will when DP gets in from work.. Do I need to fill these in before I go to my next appointment or do they help you do it? 

Did & wishmeluck how have you both got on today??

Isobel has AF arrived?

Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

the injections are going fine.

Zarah ya only complete the welfare of child form and add your name and dobs to other forms. They will go through the consent forms at the down reg appt.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Charlie x will I start my injections that day then?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello ladies- Im back!!!

Felt like I'd had my arms chopped off with no computer 

My AF arrived this morning so i promptly rang the unit so she said she will get the invoice out to me to pay asap!!

Still feeling so sad for poor Poppet  I remember so well how I felt after my first failed tx and its horrendous, I thought my heart had been ripped out - You must pick your self up though cos it will work its just a case of persevering.  I will pm you tomorrow hun. xxx

Will catch up with you all tomorrow

xxxxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Good morning Ladies had chucckie egg collection managed to get 12.  Twas PAINLESS!!!!!! however i do feel like i have falled fom a great height today!!   rang the lab later in the day and 8 have been injected! it is a complete numbers game this lark! The staff were fabulous so please dont worry about this "procedure" girlies it was a breeze.   Zarah all your forms will be checked by the nursing staff if you just fill in the basics name address etc... glad your ball is rolling  Charlie told ya the injections are not that bad.  isobel nice to see you back glad AF has shown her ugly face!!  Its one invoice after another now!!  Did not sure if you was opposite me on the cubicle did you have a black and white stripy top on?? or was it your partner making erm..... noise ha ha hope your not feeling too bad how many eggies did you get this weekend is going to be a long one just hope our eggs and sperm are getting jiggey!! xx

love to all



xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

zarah if it will be ur day 21 and ya u start that day so easy i cant believe it. Although i looked in my needle pack as ya get both drugs to store and i noticed a big long green needle please dont tell me thats for using to stimulate. what needle is it can anyone tell me?


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

;    FEAR NOT!!!! ITS FOR DRAWING UP YOUR MEDS!! the yellow needle is the only one you will use (which incidently is the same ones that are used on newborns!!!) xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

charlie, gld you have started your jabs, i use the green needle to draw up the buseraline and the pink one to draw up the stimming drug.

zarah, gad yout appointment has come through.

Isobel, whoop whoop for AF, you and zarah will be so close!!!!

wish me luck, congratulatons on your 12, well 8, fingers crossed plenty make it.
yup that was me in the stripy top, haha 
unlike you tho i felt some pain during the procedure, but i think thats because i was close to OHSS so there was lots more water to drain, i dont remember much but i did wake up during it and she soon knowcked me out cos i wriggled when it hurt.
was in a fair wack of pain yesterday but nothing some paracetamol didnt sort out, cant still feel it today so ill be on them again.
didnt want to scare anyone and you really shouldnt be, i think mine was just because of how much they had to drain from a few.

well we got 12, i was a bit surprised as i thought there was more in there but they must have disapeared. oooo well, i dont know weather to call the clinic or not, to find out how many fertalised after the icsi?

the staff really were lovely and kept me totoally at ease, cant wait to get them back in there now!! roll on monday/wednesday  

hope everyone is well, im so glad i have 2 weeks off now!! yippee hope the weather is nice.

xxxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

LIZ can we ring today to see whats going on with fertilisation and were you told to avoid baths ? XXXX didnt you ring yesterday to find out how many were suitable xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i dont know, they didnt mention anything about calling at all, just said they would call me on monday,

i think you are ment to avoide baths after the egg transfer - thats only what i picked up off these boards!!

xx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah ive only seen it on these boards right im off for a shower and to meet me mates on prinny ave for lunch cheeky rake round pri mark then home to a stack of magazines and a little treat from marks and spencers!!! pheeewwww what a day x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh well done girls on your eggies!!  Glad your both ok. I hated this bit waiting to see what had fertilised, you will feel better next week when you get them tucked away safely inside you  

have a good days girls 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats great news Did & wishmeluck.. well done    

Isobel glad your AF as arrived only 6days behind me!! woo hoo  

hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww thank god for that the yellow needle is so small i dont even feel it im glad i use that for stimming too


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

wish me luck. you know when you left the clinic on friday, did they give you a letter to read before egg transfer, with info of what you had to do.

ive only gone and lost mine, i think its fallen out my car!
does is have any important info on it? i know it said something about a dressing grown if u want one and also that to bring a magazine because could be waiting around if its busy!!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the nice weekend!
xx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!


WELL I AM OFFICIALLY ****TING MYSELF FOR TOMORROW MORNINGS PHONE CALL!!  ive got it into me head that they are going to say zero fertilisation has taken place!! this is a nightmare!! tap tap tap tap!  Liz your letter said bring dressing gown something to read  and that is it!! oh and they will ring you before 9.30!! gulp!!!!!! and thats about it how are you feeling still feel a bit sore? me too!!



Hope your all rocking and rolling girls

will write more tomorrow




xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just wanted to wish you both lots of love and best wishes for tomorrow and plenty of            Hope all is going to plan when you get your phone call 
xxxxxxxxxxx

ps. Wishmeluck I meant to ask are you allowed to have 3 embryos put back as your 40?? (just curious!!)


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ooh wishmeluck good luck for 2morrow


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the PMA GIRLS!!! I can have 2 put back in cos im 40 anyone under and its 1 xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No the ruling is 35 and under is 1 and 35+  can have two. Prof tried telling me I could only have one until I pointed out Im 36 in a few weeks so he agreed I can have 2. Most places let over 40s have 3. I had three put back on my other tx as that was the ruling then but its all changed now


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

mr Maguiness didnt advise 3 and said it was for multiple ivf failures?? my friend came today she had icsi 10 years ago and had 3 put back in!!! dont know what to do now?? its a friggin numbers game this isnt it!!    I suppose it depends what/if happens in morning?? x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

They are just frightened we all have twins or more  Lets be honest the more they put back the more chance we have!! 

Girls- if any of you are taking Pregnacare, they are in Tescos 90 for £7.80 odd and then they are 3 for 2 so very good value. they also dont expire till 2012 so even if it doesnt work this time round I can keep them for next time (ever the optimist eh??!!)

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ooh i take pregnacare il have to get some


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

morning ladies, oh my god the day is finally here, im going in at 11,
DP isnt here as he has had to go to leeds hospital so having to get my dad to take me 

wish me luck?? how's you?? any news

hope everyone is well
im still so uncomfortable from the retrival, didnt sleep at all last night cos couldnt get comfy

xxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Had my call got 6 embies 1  x grade 3 and 5 x grade 4? im going for blastocyst on wed !!! I hope they last till then is this good ive no idea x GOOD LUCK DID! will be thinking about ya xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

wow thats great, we only had 2 grade 3.
let you all know how i get on when i get back!!

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

fantastic news for you both- wishing you all the luck in the world and lots of love to you both. i truly hope this is the beginning of something very special for you and your DHs.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yes and Wishmeluck thats very good news. Congrats xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

good news Did & wishmeluck... stay positive    Im   for you both xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

well, there is two in there.
one 6 cell grade 3 and 1 8 cell grade 3/4

was in there ages because one of the eggs kept getting stuck in the catherter, but after the 3rd attempt it stayed put.

and got to see them on the screen, which was ace!!!

oh my god cant believe the 2ww starts here.

Roll on July 22nd, its driffield show that day and me and DP are going, so im either going to be sulking all day or grinning like a cheshire cat!!!
sure you will test the same day wishmeluck!!

Hope everyone is well.
god im so nevouse about this now, but i know i cant do anything!! 

   for my eggs and


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah did so pleased for you, two an all- woo hoo  Who did your transfer? Cant believe how were all moving along our cycles so fast  Im going to be the last one unless someone else joins us soon 

Rest up now

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yea was allowed 2 because it was only a 3day transfer, if it had been blast id of only been alowed 1 because of my age!!

cant for the life of me think od the nurses name that did the transfer, i know it wasnt denise or dawn tho cos i know there names LOL

awww its great having loads together, and isobel it really wont be long for you at all.

been in bed all day LOL but its so warm ive got up for a bit and chilling infron o the TV!!

 hope the weather stick for my 2 weeks off work 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah plenty of lolling about in the garden for you girl!!


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats BRILLIANT     REALLY pleased for you Did !! i hope and      this works for you darl!!!! So feet up and let the 2ww begin xxxxxxxxx



Is everyone else on the board ok? 


xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

great news Did... take it easy.. 2WW not long now


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Wishmeluck


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

THANKS ALOT ZARAH!! been pacing up and down waiting for the call and she isnt ringing until tomorrow!!!  I keep thinking she is going to ring and say oh sorry none of them made it!!! its such an emotional rollercoaster this!!  The boards a bit quiet is everyone ok? Did i hope your sprawled out like a star fish doing sod all xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah Wishmeluck its rubbish this part isnt it I know exactly how you feel  In the "old days" they never used to ring you you had to ring them and I could never do it  I always had to get DH to do it cos I just used to start crying everytime I dialled the number  Hope everything is going to plan in your little petri dish. let us all know asap whats happening cos Ill be lingering on here waiting to find out how you have done.  you have two beautiful blasts to go back 

Im still waiting for my invoice to come through, i would have thought they would have got this part out to me rather quickly 
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel I rang on the Monday with my day 1 & all my stuff came through the post on the Friday... not my invoice though because I had already paid but my appointments & forms.. so you shouldn't be waiting too long x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

can i just ask.... how long do you do injections for?? I mean when you start on day 21 until EC?? how long is it?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Blooming heck its been a long time for me Zarah but going by the info and Poppet and Did etc, you start on day 21 then you have a period a week later then a scan when thats finished then I think about a week later you start the stimming for between 10 and 14 days- so add it up!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just thought wheres Charlie?? Hope your ok hun


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

zarah all in all its about a month, i started jabbing on 29th then i had egg colection on 3rd (should of been 1st) so its not that long. all over in 6 weeks!

Morning all anyway. hope everyone is well. so nice to have everyone on here thinking of you.
wishmeluck, fingers crossed for today.
how do you feel after egg collection, im still so uncomfortable, cant sleep, struggle walking and getting up!!

really not been doing alot, a few afternoon naps but getting itchy feet so i made tea last night and today i really need to do some ironing. but then again ive nly changed out of my PJ's once since i got back on monday.
got an appointment at the bank today.
lunch with a friend tomorrow
and dentist on friday.
think ill treat myself to having my hair done next week, my roots are horrible!!

i keep looking at the visible embryo website and thinking hurry up, now wish me luck is in the same boat as me it might go faster!! or at least i hope so.
i havent had any symptoms from the trigger jab so god knows if ill have any for the rest of it.

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wishmeluck- you heard hun? let us all know how you get on.  . i have to pop out now but will be back on later to get an update 

Did- you just take it easy if your still uncomfortable hun 

Love to all 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi yall!! im back! embryo transfer took less than 1 minute!!!  so was pleased about that Had 2 blastocysts put back the other 4 never made it! Did can feel my ovaries still and feel a bit achy but apart from that not tooo bad! not taking pain killers anymore!! strangley enough feel like im gonna start my period     got same date to test as you!!!! thanks for thinking of me ladies will keep ya posted btw it took me about 6 weeks start to finish too x

good luck all 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

well done sweetheart good news for us getting how can I put this........... a little more mature 

So, so pleased for you. Who did your transfer? I keep asking this so I know who I dont or do want to do mine 

AF pains are completely normal hun after all waht your insides have been put through  

We got our invoice through today so just popping in myself to pay it 

Talk later
xxxxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

cheers isobel it was dawn who did mine she was very confident and relaxed I would have no qualms about recommending her infact we had quite a laugh!! she even said to me "well they dont come easier than that!!"  ( i think that was a compliment!!lol)   Do you know exactly how much this is going to cost!! Do  you want me to pm you to give you a breakdown of what I have spent?? we wernt sure until it had finished as to what it would be! xx

Ha ha more mature!!! i said at the clinic you can say "because of my age once!!" once more then your not to mention it     it became a standing joke!! 

See ya later got 6 magazines to read a lemon mufffin a sausage roll and some sweets to trough!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

dh went in to pay and they gave him our appointments so I have my down reg appointment on 23rd july and my first scan August 10th. All seems very real now!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi guys ive just got back been on holiday for a few days in a caravan.

Thats great news about ur embies wishmeluck and dida.

These injections didnt hurt when i first started them they seem to sting abit now when doing them


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies.. 

well done wishmeluck   I think its great you & Did will test on the same day x

Isobel so your appiontment dates have been confirmed.. your a week after me.. how exciting x

The reason I wanted to know how long it all took is because I work in a school & I break off for summer hols on 17th July (day after my D/R app) & I dont go back to work until 7th Sept.. so Im really hoping everything is done & dusted by then because I would hate to go back whilst Im on my 2ww.. but by what Did & wishmeluck have said I think it should be over by then.. so its looking good x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah i worked mine out and as Im a week behind you you should be done and dusted before you go back to school


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Isobel, Im glad your brain works... mines asleep I just can't work it out!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Thats great news wishmeluck about ur blastocyst transfer. 

When i had my down reg appt she said with my age and the fact i got pregnant on my own she said dont take my word for it but i think you will get a blastocyst. I really hope i do.   

These injections are starting to sting abit now when i do them but its all worth it


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi ladies hope your all fine and dandy!! well im day  3 now and have back pain and spots which to me is a  sure sign af is on her way!! but im not sure that she would come so soon? anyway its sports day today so that should take my mind off it for a few mins    Charlie have you had any of the lovey side effects yet??  Did how are you long time no hear? have you any symptoms or anything to report hope your taking it easy     Zarah and Isobel whats going on with you ladies its ohhhhhh so quiet!!! xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi I was just thinking that. Ive been busy blowing you all some bubbles for good luck .

wishmeluck that sounds like it could be inplantation symptoms to me  I hope you and Did are both taking it easy this week, cos otherwise  !!

Try not analyse every twinge girls cos it will drive you loopy 

                                                                                                             

There you are lots positive thoughts for you all xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

according to my hubby im having mood swings, i do seem to fly off handle over little things and be very agitated at times hope this is normal but i am aware its one of the side effects. hubby cant deal with it lol. thats the only one ive had can i affect ur period cos im due on but havent started yet does it delay it sometimes?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I think you'll find quite a few people are a little be late during a tx.
Re the mood swings, my DH wont notice anything different there then as I'm a moody cow all the time 
xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

hi everyone.

well had a nice day out with DP today, been to the deep (which was rubbish) and then to Nando's which made up for the deep being rubbish.
went to the dentist this morning and had a filling, only just got the feeling back in my face, and have bitten my lip to shreds while eating my chicken LOL.
then went to see DPs aunty who is over from spain for a few hours.

wish me luck, oh my god i think im going to go crazy, spoke to a woman on another board and se had egg collection on the same day as and she tests 2 days before us!!!! she also had exactly the same grade eggs as me which was a bit strange!!!

had AF like pains, and a bit of back ache, and spots (but think thats cos i left my make up on last night), AF have been very irregular over the last 2 years so dont think its that, a few twinges and stuff, trying not to get my hopes up but also not be too negative.
its so hard!!!

isobel, LOL yea my DP didnt notice anymore mood swings then normal.
nice to have someone who has been through it to keep us on the straight and narrow!!


charlie, dont worry it will be here soon, i have a funny feeling a few peopls can be late, i was on the pill tho so it came on time for me.

so weekend already, thank god, just want this 2ww to hurry up!!
hope the weather is a bit better this weekend, not got anything planned really should chill out more, but its nice not to be in so much pain anymore and now i can walk again the dog is happy!!

hope everyone is well

xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Did as you will know from reading other posts AF pains, spots etc etc can all be signs of pregnancy! When I got pregnant with the twins and the next two times I got pregnant I had af pains for weeks after I had tested positive as everything is stretching inside you and spotting too so dont worry just keep positive as there is no point worrying until you need to 

Ive always been a little disapointed at the Deep too 

Everyone ok? it just seems so quiet on here 

xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi, yea i think secretly im hoping they are good signs, been reading a few peoples diarys and its kinda similar to what a few people have had and they got BFP (keeping my fingers crossed)

yea i went to the deep about 6 years ago and it was rubbish then, sure as hell wont be going for another 6 years LOL!!

gosh yea it is very quiet!!


Liz xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just a quicky from me to say hello to you all... can't wait for Thurs, it will soon be here  

hope you all have a lovely weekend.. Im going to London tomorrow to see Oasis at Wembley   Woo Hoo xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I think my brother has gone too as part of a stag do! Enjoy it Zarah xx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

I AM OFFICIALLY A 34 G!!!!!!!!!!! wtf!!!!!!!!!!     I knew i had popped a few pounds on (about 4) but I never knew it was two on each boob!!!!  OMG!!!!  i HAVE just had to buy 2 new bras and they look like a 2 man tent!!!   

Nothing to report apart from the pendulous bosoms!! bit of af type pain bit of feeling sick but that will be the utrogestan most prob. Keep waking up at 4.45 am grrr so by afternoon I am pooped.  So I will leave you with a vision of my mammoth knockers!!!  Enjoy!!!! lol

Hope you are ok ladies Did.
any symptoms at all?

Oasis will be awesome!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Wishmeluck you are now the same size as me!!!


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

isobel get to hammonds they are having a 20 per ent of bras and there are some real nice ones x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I still havent come on got the pains but no bleeding i hope i come on this wkend otherwise my stimming date is out the window  

It really annoys me when i didnt want a period when trying for a baby it came now i need it, it doesnt come


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

It is so bloody typical isnt it Charlie  How late are you hun? 
 it comes soon for you  
xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! I know I have been useless for posting recently but I have been reading. Cam wants so much more attention in the day now and has only a few naps so I don't often get much time. 

You lot are all so close in dates and points of TX its amazing! Hope you are all coping well with the drugs etc and for a few of you the wait! Analyzing every twinge sends you a bit loopy! (well it did me!) As a note to everyone on my tx, I found DR gave me bad headaches. Stimms just felt bloated! Pupo, I had very few signs, slightly sore boobs but think that was cos I squeezed them so much to see if they hurt!        

Will keep checking, I do read every other day but posting is a bit trickier! 

Take care everyone,

Hugs and baby dust to you all,         
              

Jen x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Jen,

it's nice to know you look in on us all.  

Cam is gorgeous and at such a wonderful age too- so special, treasure this time cos it's gonna pass so quick for you. 

Yeah we are all sooo close on this board, it's really nice knowing there is someone who you can chat to who is at the same stage of tx.

You made me smile about sore boobs from squeezing them when you were pupo I was just the same  and the knicker watch simply drove me crazy!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im 3 days late 2morrow and still no sign


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

hey girlsfriends!! my brain has gone to MUSH!! how  many days post transfer am i? egg coll fri 3d so wed 5 day blasto tansfer so am i 3 day or 4 day post trans     Charlie a lot of other ladies have experienced a late AF at this point so dont worry flower  x  am sure AF is on her way for me too Grrr   still what will be will be!! xxx

positive vibes to ALL       XX


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

whats rly strange is when im on my period the pains are awful and i get headaches. today ive woke up with headache and the worst period pain ever but no bleeding this is rly weird


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi jen, like the new pic of Cam, looks well cute!!

charlie, dont worry some people on this board have had it like a week late!! she will arrive soon!!

wishmeluck, 4 days post transfer, always go from the day after so your 4 days and im 6 days!!!
no more symptoms, sure there has been a few aches and twinges but then again i mite just be imagining them LOL!!

hope everyone is well, cant believe the summer holidays start on friday, god that means hornsea will be heaving for the next 7 weeks, must make sure i donmt leave the house LOL 
cant believe its been nearly a week!!!

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya i know i shudnt worry but i just dont want this cycle delayed ive waited for so long for this ivf to start and im just panicing that my cycle may get cancelled if i dont start my period


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie I didnt start till day 32 this month so dont worry it will happen. i had massive period head aches and pains all the week before I was due but was still late. you probably wouldnt have even noticed if it wasnt for tx!  

Wishmeluck- yeah your 4 days past transfer but re yours were blasts so your really as far a long as Liz in development  How you feeling hun?   

Liz- How are you? Its really hard not to think about eveery twinge isnt it?     Hey my kids break off school on Wednesday lunch time and dont go back till Sept 9th, that is 8 weeks off all but a day!!! Whats that all about then


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im very happy today my period has finally come which means everything can go to plan now


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

See we told you it would!!! 
xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

congratulations charlie   knew it wouldnt be long!!

isobel, not long now for you, yippee

zarah, how are you? excited!!

well ive oficially gone off chocolate, i cant believe it, im addicted to the stuff normally, that bad that if i dont have it i get headaches cos i crave it, but i had a lion bar the other day and didnt enjoy it, then had some choc biccys yesterday and didnt enjoy them either, only think i have eaten with chocolate in is chocolate eclaires and there more toffee then anything!!! oooo i hope its my body trying to tell me something!!
still not feeling much, the odd twinge but im sure its my mind playing tricks on me, there probably normally there but i dont usually think anything of them! and my nipples are quite sore on a night but thats probably normal aswel.
wishmeluck, are you feeling anything yet??

bless my MIL she bought me some bio oil yesterday, a bit premature i know but she just cant help getting excited, and i know ill need it if we get a BFP next week LOL

god i hope this week goes quickly!!

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i got my fingers crossed for ya dida   .

I am so bad with symptom spotting but the last pregnancy i had sore achy boobs for a week before i was due on


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah that has been my first symptom everytime I have been pregnant, first two tx- no sore (.)(.) but when i got pregnant yes indeedy!!     Im thinking of you honey and hoping this is one of the early symptoms for you too


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

HI LADIES!!


SYMPTOM WISE!!!! i have experienced everything !!including labour!!!   My head is sending me mad!! however today I feel nothing? my boobs arnt hurting even if i pinch the ends!! lol im thinking the hormones have gone and its time just to wait and see.  Dont hold much hope to be honest got backache which I usually experience before AF! 
Hey Charlie that is great news !!!! dont be worried about anything you have got all of us to ask XX
Isobel come on chop chop!! lol 

Zarah what you up to??

And did gone off chocolate christ that is serious well for me anyway!! ha ha Its looking good kid!! Im dying to know either way but im sure if i test now it will be a neg keep telling myself it is too early!! xxtake it easy ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

NO NO NO Wishmeluck!!!! Do you here me?? I will send the  round to you! STOP all thoughts of testing early!!!!!
Re you still have another week until even your af would be due so lets get some more    going again. I am being truthful now and I know you have said they gave you a small % of it being sucessful but in my eyes you have done the bit that they worry about (producing eggs, fertilisation etc) this bit now is the bit where it can go wrong or right for any of us no matter what our age is so I think you have as much chance as any one hun.             Lots of fairy dust scattered liberally all over you and Liz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

ha ha ok Isobel point taken !!!! I wont xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good girl


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- where are you hun? How was Oasis? You excited about your appointment?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG in the last month I have managed to put half a stone in weight on!!!  Thats before I even start tx   What the hell am I gonna look like in a months time 
How did that happen? Well I know how its happened really its all the time I spend on here and eating chocolate and sandwiches instead of moving my fat ass and doing some exercise! Boo hoo I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself now- I wanna be fat pregnant but not before!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

isobel, your not the only one, id lost half a stone a few months ago (still another 2 to lose) and as soon as i got my dates through i stopped trying to be good, and i put it all back on again before i started, and then after taking all the meds i put more back on  food is the devil!!

xx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

me and my 34 Gees are saying NOWT!!!!!!!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

wish mine would flipping grow!!!! 
god wishmeluck if next week you get a BFP how big are they gonna get you babys will be well fed!!

ooo and step away from the pee sticks, way to early!! this time next week tho and i wont be saying that


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ooooo just a question hope one of you can help, ive been looking on the visible embryo site, and just wondered what day ovulation occurs, is it the day you have egg collection for us guys??
just trying to work out what it is doing in there (providing its still there)

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies xxxxx

Oasis was fantastic & Kasabian before them were great too... absolutly loved it... rock 'n' roll    but I woke up the next day with the biggest bruise on my thigh... how did that happen Im not sure   its not going to look good when Im laid with my legs in stirups having my mock ET... I look like Iv been fighting     Not long now until Thursday.. Im soooooooooo excited  
It all sounds like things are going well for all you girls.. stay positive     & NO early testing  

big hugs to you all


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome back Zarah- we missed ya  Glad you had a good weekend. I havent seen my brother yet to ask him if they all enjoyed it but Im sure they did  Yeah your gonna look like a right rough old bird with your bruises all over your leg  Roll on Thursday for you 

Liz- I always thought it would be egg collection day  Correct me if Im wrong anyone  I always put weight on when I did tx and as I did 3tx in less than a yr I was a right old size by the time I got pregnant!! But then again as I was young I just thought I was fat but now I know what the adjective truly means  Just before I gave birth I re looking at my thighs and I just kept staring at them cos I couldnt get over how fat they were!!! Though I must admit I had lost it all the day after I gave birth  Honest I came home weighing less than before I was pregnant!

Wishmeluck- your gonna need a hammock for you bosoomers!!! 

Love to all including Poppet love xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Can I just ask has any of you had a glass of wine or anything whilst you were doing jabs?? Im supposed to be going on our end of year night out with work on Friday & I haven't told anyone I work with about me having IVF treatment... & Im normally the one who never says no to having a drink on a night out & Im bothered people will question me if I don't have a drink.. so I thought if I have one people wont get suspicious... & I dont want to ask the clinic if Im allowed incase they tell me off!!!... god how daft does this sound   what should I do? make my excuses & not go?


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi its me the font of all knowledge!!!    not....... im with isobel on the ovulation thing and as for the wine thing Ithink i may have drank about 3 bottles the whole of the injections!!! 

My boobs are now of such a size they get in bed 5 minutes before i do!!    I find balancing them on a skate board and pushinng them along stops me getting backache!!   When I had my son I went from a 34 c to a 34 dd before i knew I was preg then went to 34 f!! Oh dear!!!!!!!   My son had stretch marks round his mouth!!! lol    My mock transfer took all of 2 minutes (hmm is that something to brag about??!!) not painting a very good image of myself here am i !!   Was thinking of testing on Fri cos dp goes away on Sun for a week whaddaythink am i jumping the gun 

Hope your all positive happy and healthy xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh I dont know Wishmeluck- you could test early and be really happy (but re how many people get a chem preg?!) or you get a neg and be really down? Its up to you


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

tut awwww isobel STOP BEING SENSIBLE!!!!   ok ok with THAT IN MIND I shall resist! gawwwd that was my one and only excuse for testing early and you didnt buy it!! if AF dont arrive i shall resist until he comes home!! there ow is THAT!!!!!!!!! (IF i CAN!!) XX    X


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw wishmeluck that makes me feel soooo much better that u av had 3 bottles of wine!!!! lol... I was just showing off when I put 1 glass... I may have 3 or 4 on Friday now!!    
If you test before your DP goes away how early will you be testing? if its just 1 or 2 days I think I would because other clinic don't make you wait as long as Hull clinic does x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry for sounding like a old woman but lots of clinics make you wait 18 or even 19 days now. I would say make sure your af is at least due if your going to test early (it's only cos I care!)xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i think friday would be a bit early, even tho the trigger jab will be out of your system, i would say the earliest you could test is sunday!!

also u will spend loads on tests, there not flipping cheap!!

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

thats gonna be my biggest test too trying not to test early im gonna struggle to resist because both my pregnancies i have detected at 4 weeks it picks up very easy for me


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

god i cant say i dont want to test on friday, especially knowing its out my system!!
its so hard, i wanna test early cos i wanna know but in a way the longer i dont then the longer i can believe im pregnant.

its different for me tho because everyone else has been pregnant at some point and has seen a positive and its never happened for me so there is even less chance it will work!!
(fingers crossed im fertile like my mum)

stupid IVF sends your crazy!

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i know IVF makes ya think all sorts of things. My biggest worry is having another ectopic i really couldnt cope with another one. This is my only chance to have a baby and im praying it works.


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

DID are you feeling sick im having waves of nausea and i can smell EVERYTHING!! my poor pooch reeks and he has got his deodrant on!!  xx do you think this is the utrogestan? or am i imagining it!!!  im going craaaaaazy and have you had a bath yet?? i think i can smell you in hull!!   just kidding i had a small one but im missing a long soak x


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

and i will refrain from testin early!!! your all thinking about it though arnt ya!!!!! lol except isobelle who is our voice of reason.  What a shiny star you are     xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Your all bad, bad girls and making me feel like the granny!! 

I agree with Liz the earliest I would test for you two would be Sunday or even Monday.We all know pregnancy tests pick up straight away now (some even from before af is due) but it's more about having a chemical pregnancy. There was a spate earlier in the yr on FF  were everyone was testing early and getting a positive then 3/4 days later they were all crying cos their af had started  Very sad and I for one dont want to be given the false hope.
Maybe its cos Ive had negative tx that makes me so cynical I dont know 

Just been into town with my little nephew and DH and then we had a walk onto Newland so im knackered now. Gonna chill with my herbal tea


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

why can't you have a bath?? & how long arn't you allowed to have a bath for I never knew you couldn't have a bath   

Take Isobels advice girls & test on the day you are supposed to... it would be so sad if you get the wrong result.. hang on in there, you can do it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Re the bath thing I suppose its to do with getting infections and sitting in hot baths could over heat you. You can get a shower though,they aren't suggesting we get smelly 
xxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats the thing no one has actually said it about the bath thing its just what i have read on the boards!!  So dont listen to me!!!!!!!!!!    no one told me to drink lots of pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts but I am!!!! and Did as I have just eaten a large easter egg I dont think I have an aversion to chocolate!!


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Wishmeluck -         Step away from the pee sticks!!        
No peeing on sticks until test day!!!    

S
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Scooby, you tell her. They are all making me feel bad for saying they shouldnt!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow Zarah just re you have your DR appointment on Thursday- woo hoo for you!! Hope your bruises have gone!


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

WOW scooby where did YOU APPEAR FROM!!!!!! LOL AND With back up in the form of the pee police to lol!!! I wont!! our leader isobel has made me see sense  !!xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow I have authority  first time ever!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Just a question how long do we stay on down reg drugs for do we still take them when embryo is put back or stop taking before that


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

you stop the down regging (buserelin) on your last day of stimming you will have an appointment and you will go home with a hcg shot for the night and do your buserelin as soon as you get in! and start the lovely suppositories on the night as well! well thats what I did xx hope this helps


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you do the hcg shot yourself? This used to be done at the clinic late on a night yrs ago. Do you still do it in your bum?
xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

thanks for that wishmeluck i thought it might be around that time. Im at my scan on friday hope ive down regged ok im still on but should have finished by friday fingers crossed x nothing worse then having a scan still on


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

nah not your bum    your thigh no different stinging wise


to the merional.  Charlie let us know how many follies and how you get on!! its flying by isnt it!!  this 2ww might as well be a bloody 2 month wait!!!! its like groundhog day in my house i just keep walking from room to room doing NOWT Going on the computer going to the fridge and going to the bathroom!!i feel like im on a hamsters wheel!!!!!!    and im knackered from doing.....NOWT!!!  XX


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Wishmeluck bless you! It's awful isnt it  Just think it will be all over one way or another in about a weeks time or probably a few days if you have your way 
I have been feeling so off today, head aches and generally rubbish. just going out to stock up on chocolate- I think I need it!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

wish me luck? suppositories forgive me if im wrong but i thought they were back door things??
and i do mine front door??

xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Big bro ( or sis) is watching you lol!!

Just cos i dont post on this board much doesnt mean im not lurking and keeping an eye on you lot and MAKING SURE YOUR NOT TESTING EARLY  



S
xx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

im behaving big brotherrrrrrrrr!!!! did your right they are pv not pr!! xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well done girls, another day almost gone and you've both managed to stay on the straight and narrow!! 

Zarah- you excited for tomorrow? Are you there early? Ooooh I cant wait till this time next week and it'll be me all excited


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

I am still here and keeping an eye on you all.  Glad to see so many of you excited whether you're starting treatment or nearly finishing it.

Good luck tomorrow Zarah, hope its all ok for you sweetie x

Just wanted to back up Isobel with regards to the early testing.  It really is best to wait so that you get an accurate result, and if AF hasn't turned up by test date then you still have hope.  Everyone is different and entitled to do what they think is best but I think there's only me and Isobel who have had failed cycles and know the heartache, and any advice given is just to try and protect and prepare you. 

Lots of love to you all

Poppet
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls..

Poppet so glad your still with us... I hope your ok xx  

Im excited for D/R appointment tomorrow but I'm also nervous.. its kind of just hit me that this could be the beginning of the end or the beginning of the beginning.. if you know what I mean   I have been so positive up until now.. I'm not been negative but I know I do have to start thinking realisticly.. so I'm abit mixed with emotion today.. but so glad to be finally starting treatment  . I am at the clinic in the afternoon so I will filll you in with all details when I get home xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

whoop whoop.

Hi Poppet, hope your well!!! nice to see your name appear!!!

zarah, tomorrow will be fine, just think you get to start another jab soon!! it goes fast from here!!!

well nothing from me, i dont feel any different, and i cant even say that i think af is on its way cos i dont know what it feels like being so irregular, i think i usually get cramps once it starts. well it would be due around friday so we shall just have to wait and see!!
god a stinking headaches tonite tho so probably shouldnt be on the comp.
cant believe ive been off work nearly 2 weeks and still got another week off, its going fast now tho so ill be back at work before i know it  

Hope everyone is well. its nice the board being busy

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah Poppet love, good girl for joining us all again  Just in time to help Zarah, Charlie and myself  . We have all missed you on here 

It's good to hear you sounding yourself again hun xxxx

xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Meant to say Zarah I feel a little bit like that too  Im looking forward to starting it but Im also psyching myself up for it to fail and planning where the next £4000 is going to come from 
Make sure you let us know how you get on tomorrow.xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

welcome back poppet hope your doing ok  

Isobel im the same tho my hubby like oh it will work it will work the only problem u have is it cant get past ur tubes but he never sees the negative as i do bless him

Fingers crossed he is right tho also got my down reg scan 2morrow


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

LOL my DP is the same he just thinks it will work!! cos for him its just the sperm is there but it cant get out!!

Men eh lol

Morning everyone, hope your all well 

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Men!!! Such simple folk!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

if only it was as simple as they think. Egg retrieval should be fun i hope i dont say out stupid lol when im sedated i always worry about that plus i bet he will be dying to laugh if i do lol


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i worried about that, but apperently i didnt say anything 


x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

How you feeling Liz? Feel any different? Sorry I shouldnt say that cos it's so hard working out what are real symptoms etc  xx Not long now  Are you nervous?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow a girl on the other thread I post on has just tested (early) 9 days past transfer and 12 days after pregnyl injection and has a BFP!!! So pleased for her I just hope all the pregnyl is out of her system . Another girl on there got a natural BFP a few days ago too so it's all happening!!!
       
Fairy dust on us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

isobel, god no, that makes me want to test early now!!!!! LOL i wont tho

Not feeling any different at all, had some cramps today, but like i say i dont know what is period and what isnt, i wouldnt expect to  be on time as it never has been before!!!
all very real now, quite like being PUPO dont want it to change.

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

feeling cramps after its put back is my worse fear i was 5 and a half weeks pregnant when i found out about my last ectopic i had cramps from about 4 weeks  i thought this was normal was told by GP not normal thats when they scanned me and found ectopic. i am so scared about the same outcome every twinge is gonna have me worried.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awww charlie    thats why this site is great to keep you sane!!!!

xx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

did are the pessaries making you feel sick i feel like absaloute **** me head is pounding and i cant eat think its hormone overdrive!!  nice to see you back poppetgirl xxx   i was randomly talking about take that and gary barlows dodgy eye! what a complete tit!!   Zarah hope all is well tomorrow let us know how you get on you just go on getting from your next stage of treatment to the next its drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaiinniinngg!!  xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all xx

I have had my D/R appointment   I saw Denise, first time I have met her, she was really nice. I injected myself at the clinic so Denise could show me what I need to be doing & I did ok.. I was really scared.. I was sweating   but it was painless.. I feel much happier about doing this everyday now, it was nowere near as bad as I thought it would be   . Just been given my brown paper bag made me so happy   I have been in the waiting room so many times when people have come out with their brown paper bag & I used to think I can't wait to leave with a brown paper bag   . I also had my mock ET and again totally painless & very straight forward think it took about a minute!! So this is it.. it's finally happening.. I'm sooooo excited   My next appointment is 3rd Aug providing my AF turns up on time next week  .

I hope all you ladies are ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh bless ya and your brown paper bag- it could have been arranged hun Im sure one of us could have sent you one    

Denise has been there for yrs and yes she's very nice isnt she  It's gonna be my turn next Thursday morning!! Woo hoo cant wait!!

What a gorgeous day it's been  Met my friend in town with my nephew we all had Thorntons ice cream sat on Queens gardens and then walked to Pearson park and had more ice cream 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ooh zarah you started   I found it easier to start injections at clinic makes you feel more confident. I was also sweating really bad. My injection did not hurt at all but now they sting and bleed think its because it must be bruised under the skin.

Ooh my down reg scan tomorrow afternoon fingers crossed everything has gone to plan will be starting stimms in 1 week if it has.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

good luck for scan tomorrow Charlie x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie, hope everything is ok tomorow hun xx

Liz- You still ok, Im so glad you havent  tested yet 

Wishmeluck- You feeling better love? Well done you too for not testing (well I dont know with you maybe you have but just darent say!!)  xxx

Poppet- You ok love? So proud of you for picking yourself up and getting back on here. 

Zarah- theres no going back  xxxxx

Love and      to each and everyone of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

wishmeluck - have the mother of all headaches, just like i did while stimming!!! and feel generally poo
not feeling positive today, infact havent for a few days!!

yea no testing for me isobel. far to scared to spoil it.

just got back from hull, been for tea with dps family which was nice but cos of the headaches i just wanted to get home and have a cuppa and get to bed!!
dont think the rain helps, so flipping stuffy, wish it would just rain!!

whoop whoop zarah, welcome to the rollercoaster that is IVF!!!

good luck for tomorrow charlie, 

xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck today Charlie - thinking of you hun  
xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

It is getting really exciting on this thread. So glad there are quite a few of you all at similar stages so you all have lots of support. 

Charlie, Good luck today, I'm sure it will all go well!    

Poppet, so sorry to hear your news but great to see you back posting.       Take care.

Did, Wishmeluck, Hope you are keeping your sanity and stepping away from the pee sticks! Wishmeluck, noticed your post that you were feeling a bit under the weather. I was really ill after my transfer, couldn't get out of bed for 2 days after being admitted to hospital for a day. I thought it would all be over and didn't want to test as I was sure it would be neg after that. Apparently though, when your embie/s implant it lowers your immune system and quite a few people feel under the weather for a few days. Mine unfortunately was just extreme but mixed with a bit of OHSS as well, but that was probably my stubborn chap snuggling in! really hope it is a good sign.                  for you both, not long now!

Isobel, Zarah, and anyone else if I missed anyone, (hope I haven't!) Sending lots of           for your tx. It will all start soon, and you will all be on your way to BFP's! 

Jen x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

thanks for the messages girls hopefully everything will be ok. Aww im back at work next week I work in a doctors surgery so worried about catching this swine flu worried il catch it when i have to go in and out of hospital for scans hopefully not fingers crossed.


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Afternooooooon all!! have side stepped the pee sticks ladies!! which donsnt help when I have got boxes of them!!  my sense of smell is still in overdrive!!I nearly gagged in asda when a little old ladys aroma got my by the throat!!!! then i bumped into her down the next 3 aisles!!  still feeling sick and headachy My boss came to see me this morning and my work mate came this afternoon! wouldnt say i was desparate for company but i was practically holding on to their ankles so they didnt leave!!!!    ive got loads to do but no motivation   massively had enough now and want to know either way!!!    hope your all fine and dandy ladies




xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Your doing well wishmeluck!! 
I know where your coming from, it gets to the point where you whip the door open in the postmans face before he has chance to post any mail just so you can have a conversation  Its a good job you have us girlies to keep you company!   Are you and Liz testing Thursday? If so do it early doors cos Im at the clinic at 9.30 for down reg appointment and it'll kill me not knowing your results  I bet you will have tested before that though eh??


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Did & wishmeluck.. your doing so well & its not long now.. hang in there      

I have decided to do my jabs at 7pm.. so hope 1st one at home goes well   I'm going out tonight aswell.. end of year do!! I have 7 weeks off now    good job really. We have had 2 cases of swine flu at our school today so I'm not happy about that   another good thing about breaking off for 7 weeks.

anyway hope your all ok & have a great weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

test on wednesday girls!!
however have a feeling mine is a BFN, no symptoms, period pains, PMT, even DP thinks AF is on its way.
wonder how long ill have to wait to do the next round, ive got my pill on stand by so i can have regular periods so there will be no delays!!

but wishmeluck i think your gonna get a positive!! everything you describe just makes me think it.

awww so jealous that you have 7 weeks off zarah, i work with school kids but cos we are a training centre we dont get the hholidays off, so got 7 weeks of doing nothing which is a total waste of time, GOD I HATE MY JOB!!!

wwwhhhoooo isobel, not long for you now!!

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Liz it aint over till the fat lady sings and I havent started yet so hold your horses ok?   It's natural to start feeling like this. You have never been pregnant so you dont truly know what your looking out for and re if you are pregnant it is very, very early hun and you wouldnt necessarily be even having any symptoms yet.                           
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx         Oh yes and pmt doesnt stop when you get pregnant you just have more of an excuse  xxxxx
Isobel xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I have had my scan lining was ok little bit thicker than it shud be but i have been given go ahead to start stimms next friday and have 2nd scan 31st July. Told i might have egg collection around 5th August


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooooh nice Charlie  

Hope evryone is ok 

Wishmeluck your being uncharacteristically (whoa that was a long word!) quiet Where are you hun? xxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey did!!dont feel like that Im thinking its you thats gonna do it! im only getting these symptoms through the progesterone in the pessaries!! im older than you!!!! (only by a few years!!  ) so im gonna react differently to you arnt I!! Ive got    type pains  but I suppose were gonna fear the worst arnt we!! youve got your youth on your side love its last chance saloon for me i cant chase this at my age!  so come on get your head up like isobel says it aint over till the fat lady sings!! xx    Hey Charlie your onto the next phase!!!! well done chick xx    Zarah it seems Hull is becoming swine flu central!! im glad ive had a couple of weeks off 

Come on ladies lets keep positive                 xxxx have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wishmeluck and Liz I sympathise so much with you two I really do  It is so hard at this stage cos you seem to go full cycle in emotions dont you? At first after transfer your so full of hope etc but by the time you get to this point your convinced af will start at any point  . Your af would be due tomorrow wouldnt it? Do you think your going to wait till Wednesday  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wishmeluck/Liz- You both had egg collection on the Fri didnt you? Oooh doesnt that mean your AF is due today?? Oooh girls it's getting exciting


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

The clinic was quite busy this afternoon its mad seeing 2  of the couples who were both at the group event in May were in clinic as well


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

how does that work then if AF is due tomorrow I thought it would be due in a couple of weeks    ive miss calculated come on isobel your the eggggspert eggggsplain !! lol xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

well the fat lady has sung!!!   has arrived.
going to test in the morning to make sure and start my pill!!

gutted but ok, i had already prepared for this.

keeping mu fingers crossed for you wishmeluck.

hope everyone is well, god this weather is killing me its so warm.

xxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww no Did i am sooo very sorry for you     there is nothing to say that is going to make it all alright is there bless you keep stong love and dont give up xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww im so sorry dida.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Liz Im so so sorry for you. I know how it feels but just let yourself get over this and then get back to it. You always seem very postive hun so you just have to keep at it. I know you dont want to hear this but you are still young and this can work so just stay strong. xxx Be good to yourself this weekend xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wishmeluck I dont think you understood what i meant  If you had egg collection on the Friday then your af was due yesterday or today  (2 weeks after) Thats all I meant!


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

I realise that now isobel for some redick reason I was working it out to when my period would usually start!!!! tut thicko!!arnt i  I never even realised i would be due today until you said!! which will account for the af pains!!!!!! what a good job these boards exsist it makes it soooo much easier with other ladies no hows and experience!!! xxxxx  Hope you are ok did xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Girls, i am fine, had a cry with DP last night and have started the day fresh.

i was devastated but i really had already prepared myself for it, i wasn't expecting how i would feel, the only thing i can put it to is it felt like a mini miscarriage (although Ive never had one)

woke up today, spent a few hours on my own getting my head around it and now i feel fine, am ready to get my body in shape (and not the round one it is now LOL), have a few months doing that and prepare to start again!!

glad it happened before wednesday, wouldnt of like that as going out for the day!!

going to call clinic on monday!!

going to spend the day baking!!! chocolate brownie pudding!!! mmmmmmmmmmm and cleaning cos i have really neglected the house and its a rite flipping mess!!!


Hope everyone is well, i really appreciate your kind words, and i dont think id of coped so well if it  hadnt been for this site!!!

xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Liz, Ive just shed a tear for you   Your so strong hun, far stronger than I was when my first tx failed  I fell apart totally, noone could say anything I just wanted to lock myself away and pretend it wasnt happening. Take care love and dont go too mad in the house, the dust will still be there next week xxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

If only you could bottle up your positivity and share it out Liz.  You have a much better approach to this then I had, but hey everyone is different and we all cope in our own ways.

I'm really proud of how you are doing and if you bake too many chocolate brownies I can drive to Hornsea in no time!!!!  

Hope you can start again September too so we can still be cycle buddies  

(Oh and know what you mean about the cleaning too, I did mine after tx failed and it made me feel a bit better. Great distraction too )

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree Poppet she is so positive and it really is the best way to be, it took me a couple of failures to work that one out 

Hope you going to stay on here with us Liz cos we all appreciate the support.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

well the cleaning never got done but the dog got some TLC when i walked him earlier and the  brownies and home made sausage rolls got made!!

im going no where, this site keeps me sain! and also keeps me entertained at work.

id be lost without this site!!

im keeping    for wishmeluck i have a feeling yours is going to be a good result and that for you isobel, zarah and charlie that we get some BFPs soon, and myself and poppet well we will keep going and will be back in the game in september and hopefully we will be presenting you all with BFPs before xmas, for some summer babys!!!

xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way....................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200409.new#new


----------

